# Where'd time go?!? King is 2 today! :) [2/3/15]



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Man oh man, I felt like I was just at the airport signing the papers to grab this screaming puppy to take him home lol.

King is officially 2 yrs old today. He's turned out to be such an intelligent, patient, athletic, and temperamentally balanced (bull)dog. LOVES to work, loves to play, and loves any & all that is human---especially children. Anyone who gives him an OUNCE of attention, King turns right around and flips it into 5 tons of energy!!

I've learned from him just as much as he's learned from me. He's accomplished so many things above and beyond my expectations of a canine COMPANION(first and foremost). I'm really just blessed to have this guy.

It's only the beginning for us..... 

Here are some pics of King in his 2 year old birthday suit this morning


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday King! The boy is looking mighty fine.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Happy birthday  He looks great!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

King really does look good/fit....he is lucky to have such a committed owner. Happy 2nd BDay!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Fine looking bulldog! That 2d picture is exactly what a bulldog should look like! Beautiful back end and thin enough!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

King is a great looking dog...Happy 2nd Birthday boy!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday King!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday big boy. You have really done a great job with him Matt. Can't quiet make out what King is saying in that second picture, something about a mill and feeling the need for speed. LOL.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

nice dog what blood?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Happy Birthday King! The boy is looking mighty fine.





BCdogs said:


> Happy birthday  He looks great!





Saint Francis said:


> King really does look good/fit....he is lucky to have such a committed owner. Happy 2nd BDay!





rex abernathy said:


> Fine looking bulldog! That 2d picture is exactly what a bulldog should look like! Beautiful back end and thin enough!





TeamCourter said:


> King is a great looking dog...Happy 2nd Birthday boy!


^^THANK YOU ALL ABOVE!!! Really means a lot! I'd be lying if I didn't say that I learned a ton off this site alone as well----from all of you! 



jttar said:


> Happy Birthday big boy. You have really done a great job with him Matt. Can't quiet make out what King is saying in that second picture, something about a mill and feeling the need for speed. LOL.


Haha thanks Joe! Well, something I should disclose: King LOVES to HATE the water hose. If you look closely at the hose, some of it was unraveled because he was using his front paws to get at the spray nozzle I had tucked away up top where he couldn't get at it.

For some reason, I swear, ever since he was around 10-11 weeks he just would wanna rip that damn spray nozzle off it for no good reason---and it has remained that way up until now lol. In the picture, you see King voicing his frustration lol. I have to put him inside when I wash cars or water my plants. He's a psycho for that thing and I have no clue why lol.

Speaking of the mill, he was on it for about 3 mins again today running the whole time like a damn lunatic, and slept like a baby until deep into the afternoon. Good birthday for him haha.



dylroche1 said:


> nice dog what blood?


Thanks! He's Greco(via Castillo)/Boogieman up top & Lar-San/Wilrox on the bottom(via Swogger).


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Time flies huh!
He is definitely looking good for a prince :] He will be a real KING very soon !!
Cheers!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday KING KING KING (sorry for the echo ) 
Fantastic good looking atlete


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Freakin awesome! I love the 2nd picture! Happy birthday handsome! I think he is my favorite red dog here


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!! 

Happy Birthday King!

The years really do go by WAY too fast!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> Time flies huh!
> He is definitely looking good for a prince :] He will be a real KING very soon !!
> Cheers!


Thanks as always, HJ. Dont matter how big his nuts get, he's still that 7.5 week old pup I took home from the airport LOL.



jimxxx said:


> Happy Birthday KING KING KING (sorry for the echo )
> Fantastic good looking atlete


Lol! Thanks Jim. He keeps my ass active that's for sure haha



::::COACH:::: said:


> Freakin awesome! I love the 2nd picture! Happy birthday handsome! I think he is my favorite red dog here


Aw thanks Coach! Coming from you that def means a ton!! The 2nd picture is my favorite too. 



Jazzy&Veronica said:


> What a gorgeous boy!!
> 
> Happy Birthday King!
> 
> The years really do go by WAY too fast!


Thank you! I'll blink and I already have to start a "3yr old" thread *sigh* LOL


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He is an absolutely gorgeous dog. 

Happy belated birthday to him


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Epic looking dog. Hope my Lolo looks that toned at 2. Haha serious question: can I use these pics for a reference as to what I want my next dogs ears to look like. That's what I wanted, but I got a battle cut instead...
-Jaymond


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He us an impressive looking dog for sure.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Katey said:


> He is an absolutely gorgeous dog.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to him


Thanks Katey! Gave him a pat on the head for ya. 



Jaymond said:


> Epic looking dog. Hope my Lolo looks that toned at 2. Haha serious question: can I use these pics for a reference as to what I want my next dogs ears to look like. That's what I wanted, but I got a battle cut instead...
> -Jaymond


THanks, Jaymond. Feel free to save these or any other pics you see posted of him lol. His crop is between a show and a short crop. No bell. I think it sets off his head quite nicely. He really filled out the ears great as he matured.



Rudy4747 said:


> He us an impressive looking dog for sure.


Thanks as always, Rudy! This is why we love our bulldogs.


----------



## Blaine (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow! You have a very, very impressive dog. He's damn good looking.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Blaine said:


> Wow! You have a very, very impressive dog. He's damn good looking.


Thank you!


----------

